# Lace up boots?



## Tahti (Oct 1, 2009)

Living in a fashion-restricted country can drive a girl to drink (well, not really, but frustration at the very least ;D)

Can anyone send me some good sites (that ship to Ireland) that sell heeled ankle boots (they have to be heeled, and preferably not stiletto) also preferably with laces and buckles, something along the lines of this...?

I dislike everything on the usual sites at the moment (Topshop et cetera) so any new gems would be very appreciated. 

Thankyou!


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 5, 2009)

i'd also like something like that but rounder toed and more casual buckly, can't find them anywhere though grrrrr!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 5, 2009)

*listens in for answers* I'm also looking for lace up boots


----------



## Tahti (Oct 6, 2009)

^ Why are they SO difficult to find D: I have quite a few pairs, but I've bought them all in my homeland of Finland, where it's really easy to find these kind of shoes generally.
I wish Topshop would start churning them out, anything they ever seem to make in this style has a peep-toe... I don't see the point in peep-toe boots, in the slightest ;/


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure what size you ladies are but my mum (she's a young mum with a better wardrobe than me tehe) is selling pair from Dune, with out buckles though but ankle length and lace up. I wasn't sure if i was allowed to post a link but her ebay name is will7golf. They have honestly been worn once as with the other two pairs she has for sale, she has a nasty habit of buying expensive shoes that are too big or to small, the other pairs and Russell and Bromely and Kurt Geiger, both worn once! 

If it's not Ok for me to say this then i am really sorry, just trying to help you ladies out as the boots are pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ Why are they SO difficult to find D: I have quite a few pairs, but I've bought them all in my homeland of Finland, where it's really easy to find these kind of shoes generally.
I wish Topshop would start churning them out, anything they ever seem to make in this style has a peep-toe... I don't see the point in peep-toe boots, in the slightest ;/_

 
I live in Ottawa, Canada and shopping here sucks! I see tones over the knee boots but only saw one pair of lace up and they were so fugly! I have to wait till my next Montreal trip to shop


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 8, 2009)

Hot Topic Ships International (direct link to their boots page)


----------



## nanefy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey, this might be way too late, but have you tried Asos?

Here is the link directly to their shoes (and they have what I think look like the exact boots you are looking for):

Shoes - Women's Shoes - Designer Shoes - ASOS.com

Hope this helps.

Ciao.


----------

